
Best Young Tech Entrepreneurs 2010: The Finalists - barticz
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/10/04/0419_best_young_tech_entrepreneurs/index.htm
======
fbu
In the way they present the entrepreneurs and their company, funding is put up
front as it was a measure of success. And I think many people would agree that
it is a terrible way to measure the success of a company.

